# Brake levers



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Has anyone ever gutted any of the current brifters to make a set of brake levers only? I've got project and really don't want non aero levers. I was thinking about a set of Veloce levers from Ribble. For just over $100 you can them with cables. You can always sell the shift mechanisms on ebay. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Unless you want the new hood shape you can get just brake levers cheaper than that. The cane creek scr-5 levers are a copy of the 10 speed campy levers and go for $43.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Tektro makes an aero lever that is a Campagnolo copy and costs less than $30.00. IIRC they make the levers for Cane Creek, too.

TEKTRO BRAKE SYSTEMS


----------



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

I did that to a pair of Ultrashift Centaur Alloy levers. These were the ones that were released right when the new shape came out, in late 2008. I used them for a couple of years then gutted them. Worked great with Mavic SSC leaf spring brakes but the levers do rattle quite a bit. I saved all the parts in case I ever want to reassemble but as these were the very first design with the super soft clicks I probably won't.


----------



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is what it looked like a few years ago with the gutted Centaur Alloy levers. There is the gaping hole on the sides that is a tad bit annoying with hands on the hoods. 










And the Fuso presently after swapping to Sram 500 levers and Rival brakes.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Very handsome bicycle


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Bostic said:


> Here is what it looked like a few years ago with the gutted Centaur Alloy levers. There is the gaping hole on the sides that is a tad bit annoying with hands on the hoods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that look. Do you think the rest of the Campy group would revolt at having SRAM brake levers?


----------



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

My Fuso has been a hodgepodge of mixed parts ever since I got it off Craig's list in 2008. I had it cold set from 126mm to 130mm to allow a modern 10 speed drive train. Currently it has the Sram 1070 chain & 11-28 cassette, Rival brakes, 500 series alloy levers. Campy 170mm Centaur Ultra Torque compact cranks. Shimano Dura-Ace 10 speed downtube levers, 6700 Ultegra front and rear deraillerus. Wheels were bought at Performance, Open Pros 14/15 spokes on Ultegra Hubs. 

I have wondered why Campagnolo has not updated the brake lever only design from the 10 speed Record shape to the new shape. Probably the price alone.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Bostic said:


> I have wondered why Campagnolo has not updated the brake lever only design from the 10 speed Record shape to the new shape. Probably the price alone.


The levers you're talking about are just standard Ergo levers that have been gutted. They're not brake levers only. You can actually swap Ergo internals in and use them as brifters.


----------

